# Coral reef of the Red Sea - videos :)



## Piotr K (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys 

Not sure where is the best place to post this... 

Finally, I got all the necessary equipment, and was able to visit Egypt to do some underwater filming of the reef. This will be a short series of videos showing not only the beauty of the reef, but also - in more details - several particular sites, which could be recreated in marine aquariums.


----------

